# family barbque



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Had my family over for dinner. I was in charge of the grill. I grilled bratwurst and it was darn good! Instead of relying on hubby's gas grill that never has any propane, I bought a charcoal grill. There's nothing like charcoal grilling.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Jim usually mans our grill while I do the side dishes and/or dessert.
We also had friends and family over last night. Quite tasty! 
I'm glad yours turned out well too, Karen!


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Had my family over for dinner. I was in charge of the grill. I grilled bratwurst and it was darn good! Instead of relying on hubby's gas grill that never has any propane, I bought a charcoal grill. There's nothing like charcoal grilling.


I prefer charcoal or wood myself and I love brats. You got my stomach grumbling. I shouldn't have skipped lunch.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Have either of you marinated the brats in beer before grilling? Ummmm!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nothing like a good grill-out with family and friends.We grill all year-sometimes have to wear extra clothes but it tastes as good in January as it does in July,it makes you think of summer when snow is on the ground...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I've never marinated in beer but the brats were uncooked so they tasted real good. If I really want something special, I go to germandeli.com and get curry wurst brats. Best I've had.

Hubs always mans the grill. However, I did it because it's a defined job. Less stress than dealing with all the other stuff. I did make deviled eggs tho. They were a real hit.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I love deviled eggs. When will I be invited?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Austin said:


> I love deviled eggs. When will I be invited?


Anytime. Haven't you made them? I just use the average recipe. The only thing different is I don't use pickle relish. I use bread n butter pickles and chop them up finely. I think it makes a difference.

Has anyone ever made their own mayonnaise?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I make my deviled eggs the traditional way and I make them with ranch dressing, spicy mustard, and dill pickle relish. Both are wonderful! 
I haven't tried to do my own mayo yet. We don't use it often.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Patti, that sounds like a good recipe. How much ranch dressing?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Austin, I'm a taster, so just to taste. With the ingredients all together, just make ithe yolks a little thicker than cake batter. (I prefer the buttermilk ranch in the green pkg mixed with plain greek yogurt. )


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> Anytime. Haven't you made them? I just use the average recipe. The only thing different is I don't use pickle relish. I use bread n butter pickles and chop them up finely. I think it makes a difference.
> 
> Has anyone ever made their own mayonnaise?


I make them a few times a year. I use my grandmother's mustard/mayo recipe. I love all deviled eggs though so I will try your bread and butter pickles and see how it goes.

I have made my own mayo. Unless you're super proficient with a wisp you need a stand mixer.


----------

